# Musky Opener 2009



## drjongy

Who's ready for the big opener this weekend!?!?

I have been waiting since freeze-up to get back out there...can hardly wait 'till Friday rolls around.

These air and water temps are probably going to make it a bit tougher, though. Might have to fish a little deeper, which I don't like as much because there's nothing like a good topwater strike.

Good luck to everyone, hopefully some pictures and/or videos next Tuesday.


----------



## Madison

Mid to late June will be my first trip this year...

Good luck to those heading out for opener! :beer:


----------



## schultz345

i'm giving it a try, last year we saw a lot but couldn't get one to hit. Hopefully this year goes better.

Good luck


----------



## BrianLucky13

drjongy,

You would be surprised how shallow the fish will be this year!! Im on a muskie lake everyday and Im seeing fish between 1-3 feet all the time!! I see them when Ive been fishing for eyes or bass!! Most are post spawn males with a big female.

Ive caught way more fish opening day in 3 feet of water then out deep!!

What lake you going to???


----------



## drjongy

That would be good if they're shallow, Brian, I sure hope so. We'll probably be going to a few lakes in your area. I imagine you're going out as well? Good luck this weekend!


----------



## njsimonson

In the early hours this morning, my brother landed a 55" muskie on DL using a 12" double-flashabou skirted, #12 bladed spinner that I tied up this spring.


----------



## schultz345

Nice fish, we didn't have any landed this weekend on DL. Only a few follows and some hits on the topwater. The weather really wasn't very fun either. Nice to see someone caught something though.


----------



## BrianLucky13

How big is your brother?? That looks like maybe a 45 incher!! Not to bash you or anything but it doesnt look that big. And the head is tiny and he is almost wrapping his whole hand around the belly of the fish!! And where the fin is cut it isnt an old fish!!

Saturday was good!! We ended up with 5 with 4 over 45 inches. Lost a few more as well!! And had around 15 follows!!

Sunday was poor with 2 fish being lost and see about a dozen others!!!

That was in the DL area!! Weather was perfect for muskie fishing if you ask me!!


----------



## njsimonson

Hold on, I'll locate the witnesses and get you a notarized affidavit.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Ok!! That would be great cuz theres only been 2 fish caught over 55 inches on that lake since they started stocking!! One didnt have a picture and the other is on a wall!!


----------



## Madison

Here is my buddies 55 x 25 from a couple July's ago..










Could be DL, Maybe not... :wink:


----------



## BrianLucky13

That wasnt DL!! I think everyone knows that!!


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> That wasnt DL!! I think everyone knows that!!


I take it you know him and where it was caught??

You must be in the inner circle :roll:


----------



## jonesy12

That thing is a beast!


----------



## BrianLucky13

I know a few things!! :lol:


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> I know a few things!! :lol:


For only fishing one body of water, you have alot to learn grasshopper...


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> Saturday was good!! We ended up with 5 with 4 over 45 inches. Lost a few more as well!! !


Seriously dude, 5 fish day including 4 over 45 in one day!!?? :eyeroll: :roll:

Lets see some pics......


----------



## BrianLucky13

Your kidding right?? Thats a fairly common thing to catch that many fish in a day!! Not so common on opener though!

I know guys who have caught over 20 fish in a day with 2 guys in the boat!! And 12 of those fish were over 49 inches!! I was on the lake the same day and didnt catch anything.

Thats muskie fishing.

We fished a total of about 40 hours this weekend and we caught all of our fish in 1 hour in the same spot. If you can find a school of fish that are hungry you can catch a lot of fish!! But you wouldnt even know that cause you dont muskie fish, but you seem to be an expert!!


----------



## jonesy12

BrianLucky13 said:


> Your kidding right?? Thats a fairly common thing to catch that many fish in a day!! Not so common on opener though!
> 
> I know guys who have caught over 20 fish in a day with 2 guys in the boat!! And 12 of those fish were over 49 inches!! I was on the lake the same day and didnt catch anything.
> 
> Thats muskie fishing.
> 
> We fished a total of about 40 hours this weekend and we caught all of our fish in 1 hour in the same spot. If you can find a school of fish that are hungry you can catch a lot of fish!! But you wouldnt even know that cause you dont muskie fish, but you seem to be an expert!!


Fairly common to catch 5 fish in a day? And 4 over 45" in a day? Where the hell are you fishing?


----------



## BrianLucky13

I fish mainly central Minnesota. But all over I guess. Vermilion, Mille Lacs, West Battle, Pelican, Big Detroit, Island, Plant, just to name a few!!


----------



## Madison

BrianLucky13 said:


> I know guys who have caught over 20 fish in a day with 2 guys in the boat!! And 12 of those fish were over 49 inches!! I was on the lake the same day and didnt catch anything.
> 
> But you wouldnt even know that cause you dont muskie fish, but you seem to be an expert!!


Bwahahahaha! You do realize that follows dont count as a catch right?? Seriously dude, are you putting a tape to these fish or are you giving us the "calibrated eye".. :eyeroll:

Post some pics, Lets see some...

I think this is my 16th year of muskie fishing, so I might know a little bit :wink: 
[/quote]


----------



## BrianLucky13

If you have fished for muskies for 16 years and not have multiple fish days then your doing something wrong!!

I would never post a picture on the internet unless it was the state record. And I only take pictures of fish over 50 inches or if something weird happened(like good background or maybe a fish Ive caught before or with a girlfriend.)

I try to release the fish as soon as possible so taking a picture adds to the time its out of the water and might die!!


----------



## dosch

> If you have fished for muskies for 16 years and not have multiple fish days then your doing something wrong!!
> 
> I would never post a picture on the internet unless it was the state record. And I only take pictures of fish over 50 inches or if something weird happened(like good background or maybe a fish Ive caught before or with a girlfriend.)
> 
> I try to release the fish as soon as possible so taking a picture adds to the time its out of the water and might die!!


Schools out for summer...


----------



## Madison

I never indicated that i have not had multiple fish days. Mulitple fish days are very common, however 12 over 49" in one morning or afternoon, one guy, come on dude??

I agree 40's or less get shaken off at the boat too, no need to take a picture of them anymore...But at least Post one picture, heck even send them in a PM to me and then I'll take it all back. Besides I like seeing pics of 50's so you should have a lot to show me according your posts!


----------



## fox412

yeah dude put your money where your mouth is.

Nice fish Nick congrats


----------



## njsimonson

Heh, thanks fox. It was my bro's catch, I'll pass it on.

Hey...you ready for some SEC football yet? That Lane Kiffin - Public Enemy #1. LOL


----------



## fox412

Can't wait. Things will be better on the hill. Hopefully we can pull an upset in the swamp.


----------



## BrianLucky13

So whats you email Madison???


----------



## BrianLucky13

Are you a believer know Madison???


----------



## drjongy

What a cold and rainy opener we had. Saturday it didn't get above 50 and rained most of the day with an East wind, but we stayed out there and caught one 43". Sunday there was even more wind but less rain and we caught another 43". Overall we caught about 10 northerns, two were real nice. We also had about 20 follows between three of us for the entire trip, but they were just casual lookers...couldn't hook any up on the figure 8!

Here's my 43"...my buddy can't seem to run a camera properly.










Here's my friends 43"


----------



## Shu

Nice fish!


----------



## njsimonson

Sweet. Congrats!


----------

